# Weimaraner needs a good home



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Hello,

Unfortunately, I need to find a good, loving home for a 5 year old Weimaraner female. My employment keeps me away from home the majority of the time. My parents have been keeping my dog for the last couple of years, but they too, have a busy schedule, and I need to find someone who can spend the time with this loving dog. 

She has been spayed, and was housebroken at one time. She does not stay in the house at my parents, so she may need a little reminder of "house rules" if she were to be in the house. She is a very loving, smart dog. She knows basic obedience rules, but can be a little stubborn at times. If you have ever had a Weimaraner, you know what I mean. She is great around kids, but is a little possesive of her food around other dogs. She is a Blue Weimaraner, and is very well built, healthy, and beautiful. 

I purchased her as a puppy from a breeder in Daniels, Utah, who specializes in hunting Weimeraners. I have taken her on several hunting trips, but have not spent enough time doing hunting training. She loves to get out and look for birds, and could become a good hunter with the right training. She loves to fetch and loves the water. 

I hate to part with her, but feel this is the best for the dog. My parents have offered to keep her as long as needed, as they love her too, but I hate to burden them, and Blue(her name) needs to be in a home where she can be more involved with her owners. She loves to be around people, and I feel finding a home for her is the best thing I can do for her considering the situation. 

She must go to a very loving home. If you have interest please send me a PM. I hope that I can find a good home for a very good dog. 

Thanks


----------

